# travel insurance - annual trip - VHI or AIB?



## Mary79 (17 Jul 2008)

Just checking out rates for annual trip travel insurance for my family (2 adults and 1 child) we are members of V.H.I. and with them it costs €95 for the year, also checked out AIB travel insurance on their website and they offer €66 for family annual trip, this rate is for people who have private health insurance and includes a 10% discount.  Has anybody taken out travel insurance with either VHI or AIB and if so were you happy with it.


----------



## oldtimer (18 Jul 2008)

I have used VHI always because I feel happier with them. Luckily, never had to make a claim. If cost dictates your decision there are quite a few cheaper than VHI or AIB e.g. [broken link removed] or www.getcover.ie. Also several threads here on travel insurance. Important to read terms and conditions etc.


----------



## Shannon81 (18 Jul 2008)

hi,

The main thing to check out is the excess on claims as this could have an impact on what you try and get some money back


----------



## Guest117 (18 Jul 2008)

We ause VHI as our Heaqlth Insurance is with them also - Had to visit ER in Boston last year for extensive tests - was in for most of day. Just gave them VHI policy no. and Bob's your uncle - they called to Ireland verified everything and I walked out without paying anything and with no hassle at all - Hate recommending VHI because of inefficiencies, cost etc. but it was painless ( pun intended )


----------



## scuby (18 Jul 2008)

badge55 said:


> Hate recommending VHI because of inefficiencies, cost etc. but it was painless ( pun intended )



was reported in paper some time back that they are one of the most cost efficient health insurance comps !!  was it not efficient all you had to do was give em a insurance number !....  jeez i wish it was like that all the time  !!

also don't forget, just because another travel insurance comp offers cheaper cover, check for pre-existing cover and make sure you have cover for what you want...
better spend a few extra quid on cover, than save it blow it on beer !!


----------



## Complainer (20 Jul 2008)

If you are a credit union member or trade union member, you may be able to get a good price through their discount deals. Make sure you check out the level of cover provided. It's easy to offer a cheap policy if you have low cover.


----------



## Mary79 (21 Jul 2008)

Thanks for all the advice.  Signed up with VHI today for their multi trip travel insurance.  Did my homework on the other companies mentioned and the excess is quite a bit higher with some of them.  So I think it is worth to pay a bit extra for piece of mind. Thanks again.


----------

